# UserForm_Initialize



## valeripf (7. November 2013)

Halllo


ich hab UserForm_Initialize erstelt ComboBox

und ich hab nich verstanden wie ich mir excel tabelle 2010 Daten Übertragen

auf  G11:I11

Kann Mir Jemand Helfen

hier Code


```
Private Sub UserForm_Initialize()
' Die Daten werden im Code Zeilenweise eingetragen
With Me.ComboBox1
.AddItem "Afghanistan"
.AddItem "Ägypten"
.AddItem "Åland"
.AddItem "Albanien"

.ListIndex = 2 'Vorbelegung "Schmitz" bei Formularstart
End With
End Sub
```

danke Voraus


----------



## Drogist (7. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich verstehe nicht, was du erreichen willst. Erkläre das bitte anhand einer Muster-Tabelle, dann können wir auch besser helfen …


----------



## HonniCilest (8. November 2013)

Hallo,

meinst du soetwas?

```
Private Sub ComboBox1_Change()
    [G11].Value = Me.ComboBox1.Value
End Sub
```


----------



## valeripf (8. November 2013)

]ganz einfach

ich kriege  nach OK keine Daten von Mesegtbox nicht in excel tabele nicht rein 

ins feld G11:I11

 es feld was in code!

und noch eine Frage 

kann man feld von direckt schreiben Sperren also nur Daten eintagen durch Mesegbox  mit Schreibschutz funktioniert nicht


----------



## HonniCilest (8. November 2013)

Wenn du Englisch besser schreiben kannst als Deutsch würden wir das sicherlich bevorzugen 

Ansonsten müsste dein OK Button folgende Methode besitzen, wo du auf die oben aufgeführte Weise die Werte in Zellen eintragen kannst:

```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
End Sub
```

Du kannst den Schreibschutz im Code aufheben und anschließend wieder setzen.


----------



## valeripf (8. November 2013)

nein das hab ich schön alles
 ich meite so was Fehlt

*Range("A3:A5")*


----------



## HonniCilest (8. November 2013)

Sorry, dein Problem ist absolut nicht verständlich erklärt, bin nur am Rumraten...
was soll denn in G11:I11 stehen?


----------



## valeripf (8. November 2013)

Also 

ich hab exil taballe 
Z.b
Name Vorname Land  und so weiter.....
und in Feld G11:I11  ist dann land
so

ich habe Mesegbox wo mann die werte eintragen

auch Name Vorname Land und so weiter......

der  mesegbox funktioniert bie Name Vorname wenn OK drucke ubetragt alles in die Tabelle

nur bei Land nicht der Feld bleibt Leer also in code Oben Fehlt function ich vermutte  so was 
Range("A3:A5")

ich denke das du jetz verschtanden hast


----------



## Zvoni (8. November 2013)

Also ich versteh auch nicht was du willst.

Kannst du mal ein "Das habe ich", und "Das will ich" hier reinstellen? Vielleicht als Excel-Datei oder als Screenshot


----------



## HonniCilest (8. November 2013)

Ist Land ein Zusammengefügtes Feld aus 3 Zellen (Merge)?
Wenn ja, dann reicht es aus, wenn du die erste Zelle ansprichst, also G11.


----------



## valeripf (8. November 2013)

Ok ich habe Lösung gefunden


```
Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()
Cells(11, 7) = ComboBox1
End Sub
```

HonniCilest
Jetz kannst du mir sagen wie mit schreib schutz funktionirt

ud zwar


```
Du kannst den Schreibschutz im Code aufheben und anschließend wieder setzen.
```


----------



## HonniCilest (9. November 2013)

Einfach mit dem Makro Recorder aufnehmen...


----------



## valeripf (9. November 2013)

Sorry aber Klapts jeged wie nicht!!

Kann Kanst du mir Code Geben


----------



## Cromon (9. November 2013)

Hallo valeripf

Deine Beiträge sind jenseits jeglichen tolerierbaren Limits! Du erwartest, dass dir Leute bei deinen Problem helfen klatscht hier aber förmlich abstossende Beiträge ins Forum. Das ist ein Affront gegenüber jedem, der sich die Mühe macht dich bei deinen Problem zu unterstützen. Das ist charakterlich schwach und sollte dir mehr als nur zu denken geben!

Neben all dem verstösst du auch am laufenden Band gegen die Netiquette des Forums.

Cromon


----------



## Drogist (9. November 2013)

Danke Cromon,

du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------

